# grub.conf file isn't in /boot/grub

## netengineer466

Hello, I have a rather nice working gentoo system with kde4.6.5 and I am still working on tuning the kernel and I most importantly need fuse support, after I selected this option and copied the kernel to boot but when I go to edit the grub.conf file it isn't in /boot/grub

----------

## rndusr

If you use a separate /boot partition, be sure to mount it first, before you copy the kernel there. If you don't have a grub.conf, you can easily create one. Just read the relevant section in the handbook  :Smile: 

----------

